
Ask HN: Why should I use Brave vs. Firefox? - kamfc
I&#x27;m non-technical but very concern about privacy. I use Firefox, DuckDuckGo, Private Internet Access VPN, Signal and Tails. I have 2 computers; one for searching, another for business.<p>I can follow how-tos but beyond that, I&#x27;m shooting in the dark and listening to &quot;experts&quot; to help me avoid the privacy invasive networks.<p>Please shed some light on Brave vs Firefox?
======
ijustwanttovote
Brave feels like Chrome, but I feel it's faster and removes Google from
tracking the actual browser. I didn't need to add uBlock because the out of
the box ad blocker is good already. You can install Chrome extensions by going
to the Chrome web store and click on the 'Add to brave' button.

I now use Brave for my personal browsing. Earning crypto while browsing is
cool.

I use Chrome for work because I think their web tools are the best.

------
avilesj
I encourage you to not even consider Brave. Or any other chromium based
browser.

We lost another player in the web browser game with the death of Edge. To make
it worse, Google got another token since Edge is now based on chromium.

We're only left with 3 (mainstream) engines and only one of them actively
supports the open web. Stay with firefox.

------
devado
Are you asking what is more private than the other? As a FF user, I can
recommend it. More than the browser itself, see if you get behind the idea of
the organization. There are many FF devs on this forum and I can usually trust
mozilla to do the right thing.

Brave, I have never used and I keep away from all this coin and token stuff.

------
sebastien_bois
Given the recent (and recurring) shenanigans with Brave
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23442027)),
I'm staying with Firefox.

------
buboard
because brave's model of allowiing direct and instant, anonymous payments and
rewards from user to webmaster, threatens google's model of the web. firefox
should be doing these innovations, but maybe that would irritate google

------
codegladiator
Use both.

